# SVS PB13-Ultra In Massachusetts



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I live a bit outside of Worcester and work in Newton. Anyone in those areas have a PB13 Ultra they'd be willing to show off for me?

I currently have a PB12-NSD that is way undersized for my home theater. Thinking of getting a PB13U or some type of dual setup from HSU, Rythmic, or Definitive.

just want to get some ears on some of them.

Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Just giving you a bump. :T


----------

